# 7th grade math



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I have twin dds in 7th grade. Life has suddenly gotten interesting and we are struggling with math. Between the two of them, one or the other is in tears over math every day. Simple concepts they know are suddenly just not available. ("When multiplying by 10, move the decimal one place to the right." We have done this since 5th grade! Yesterday it was cause for major melt down.) OK, I KNOW it is hormones so I have been just trying to push on, but it is sapping my energy and patience reserves. They are in pre-algebra. I am about to put it up until next fall and do a semester of consumer math (Thank you, for the websites the last couple of days). Have any of you done this? Just put up a curriculum and taken a break to allow physical changes/developmental issues to resolve, then picked it back up in a few months? 

I got to wondering if taking a break and doing something practical and different, might help them adjust and would definitely take the pressure off me!

Ideas are also welcome on how to implement this. One online friend suggested first having them research careers/businesses they might be interested in. Then choose one, develop a budget, learn to use a check book, even set up a set of books for a business. I did find an inexpensive high school course they could do, but right now I would really like them to just have fun learning the basics of personal finance. I will be looking at the two websites and may need some others. 

TIA!


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Cheryl in SD said:


> I have twin dds in 7th grade. Life has suddenly gotten interesting and we are struggling with math. Between the two of them, one or the other is in tears over math every day. Simple concepts they know are suddenly just not available. ("When multiplying by 10, move the decimal one place to the right." We have done this since 5th grade! Yesterday it was cause for major melt down.) OK, I KNOW it is hormones so I have been just trying to push on, but it is sapping my energy and patience reserves. They are in pre-algebra. I am about to put it up until next fall and do a semester of consumer math (Thank you, for the websites the last couple of days). Have any of you done this? Just put up a curriculum and taken a break to allow physical changes/developmental issues to resolve, then picked it back up in a few months?
> 
> I got to wondering if taking a break and doing something practical and different, might help them adjust and would definitely take the pressure off me!
> 
> ...


OK Cheryl, here is what the ed. psychologist told us about school and hormones. He said that the overage of hormones as the kids are growing up will cause emotional melt downs for girls, and outbursts of anger in boys. He said it is EXTREMELY important that they get DAILY exercise of some sort to keep the hormone levels frome building up. My dd (also in pre-alg) quit having math outbursts when I started making her exercise every day. It can be as simple as "run 1 mile." Here, that is 10 times up and back on the driveway. It allows her body to make better use of ? or metabolize? some of the hormones in some way that I don't really understand. But it works! She is much happier and even now. So is ds 13. Also TALK about HOW to handle these feelings ad nauseum, so that they understand more acceptable ways to deal with what is happening with them. Lots of hugs... That is what the educational psychologist said. 
I don't really have anything to say about the dropping the book thing. Only you know what is in the best interest of your dds in that regard. However, if you do the above, it may not be nesseccary.

Good luck!  
Cindyc.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

7th grade was when I switched from Saxon to Lial's Basic College Math (and then Basic Algebra). Before actually changing over, we did the Key To series, because at 12, well, you know, one topic at a time is just easier in those rattled brains (I have triplets)

I found this site on another list, can't remember which one. Maybe taking a break from formal math is a good idea. They have plenty of time left to cover all the math they need before graduation. 

http://www.sbu.gov/mar/marmoneymath.htm


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Today their regular math had a lesson that applied what they have been learning to every day situations. It went so much better. It confirmed in my mind that I need to do this. I found an inexpensive consumer math course from Rainbow that is written for 6-8 grade. I will get it to use as a spine but you all know how it is, rabbit trails are so much fun!

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

For algebraic learning start quilting by drawing your own designs and grading garment patterns.

We also learned to figure feed rations from scratch.

This type of learning puts common names on the XYZ of formulas and they learn something useful in the process.

Even designing buildings real or fantasy use algebraic formulas.


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

I think that taking a "break" to allow the hormones and frustration to abate is a fine idea - however, be sure that you help the kids stay in practivce with what htey already know - so that you do not have a long "review" period before re-starting where you left off.... Just a couple of problems a day - just to "Keep the edge". 

KWIM?


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Good idea, Kee Wan. I have several math games we will be playing also. The course I am ordering has a lot of practical applications of the things we have been learning, so I think we will be covered.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

OMG Pre-Algebra! I flunked it twice in high school. Once as a Junior and once as a Senior. It was the easiest math class available that was not remedial and would apply toward graduation credits. 

Finally, after a lot of begging and pleading and wrangling between my parents and the school I was allowed to graduate without having passed the dreaded class! I still don't know how they did it, but I'm just glad they did because if I had to stay in high school until I passed it, I'd STILL be there (at 52 LOL).

Some people just do not get math - ever. Hopefully your story will have a happier ending than mine did.

donsgal


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

It's working! I bought Math in Everyday Life and the girls are doing very well. This morning my most reluctent dd was up filling in time sheets, ahead of assigned pages, FOR FUN! Just wait until I point out that the formula she is using is algebra. If H = hours, R= rate of pay, T = Overtime hours, G=gross, N= net, and F = federal income tax then (H x R) +(T x (1.5R))=G G-(F+(G x .062)+(G x .0145))=N  And they said algebra isn't necessary. 

If you have jr. high students and want a consumer math course, I would recommend this course.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Cheryl in SD said:


> It's working! I bought Math in Everyday Life and the girls are doing very well. This morning my most reluctent dd was up filling in time sheets, ahead of assigned pages, FOR FUN! Just wait until I point out that the formula she is using is algebra. If H = hours, R= rate of pay, T = Overtime hours, G=gross, N= net, and F = federal income tax then (H x R) +(T x (1.5R))=G G-(F+(G x .062)+(G x .0145))=N  And they said algebra isn't necessary.
> 
> If you have jr. high students and want a consumer math course, I would recommend this course.


 :dance: :dance: Glad to hear it!

Cindyc.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

for just fun reinforcement of basic operations, there's a book i've got for using in my classroom that is called...." 12 real life math projects kids will love. it's by scholastic. i got it at mardel's for 12.95. i got a great checkbook activity out of it that i used for 6-8 right before christmas. i'll use it again in a couple of weeks for 6th's mean/median/mode. it's for grades 4-8.


----------

